# factory gauges



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

anyone know if GM sells the factory Gauges in all colors? I have cyclone grey ext and im looking for the grey gauges, the car came with red gauges which im not a big fan of. I dont know why they put the grey gauges in the red car and the red gauges in the grey car... If anyone knows any links that have factory gauges it would be appreciated


----------

